# Alternative deck materials



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

We are working up building material information for a canal house and are giving thought to products other than wood for the deck and railings. We hoped some of you have personal experience on products like Timber Tech and such. I'm getting older and when this house is done, I want very little care to be required. Thanks for your thoughts, GG


----------



## HoneyDoo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Deck Material*

I am a manufactures rep for a product call EcoPrem lumber. Its a thermally modified wood product. It is dimensionally stable, high strength, light weight, chemical free, insect resistant, locally available, and has a 30year warranty against rot and decay. We have had good luck with this product in coastal environments! Please fee free to contact me if you want additional information, or go to the web site www.ecovantagewood.com. Thanks, Jason 325-716-3295


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Jason I will give is some consideration.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

How much does a deck cost a square foot? for a DIYer. I know lots of variables, but give me a cost.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Ipe, (sounds like ee...pay) I think that's how you spell it. It's as indestructible as it gets for decks. I put it on the decks at my house in the mountains about 18 years ago. All it does is fade to a silver/tan color. Most insect, rot, paint, fire resistant wood that exists.....I know, I looked it up in a "Wood Encyclopedia" when I was researching deck materials. I sold that house but kept some of that wood. It's out on the side of the house. I cut a piece just a few months ago and it was just the same dense greenish brown that it was 18 years ago. These days the stuff is not cheap but if you want a completely maintenance free deck that will outlast you I wouldn't go any other way. It does require pre-drilling screw holes and carbide tipped saw blades...jm.02

.


----------

